# Electric Trailer Brake Assembly



## krsmitty

Believe it is about time for new brakes on my 5 yr old 5er. I have read on one the RV forums about how it was easier and cheaper to just replace the whole brake assembly. Unbolt the old assembly and bolt in the new. The new assembly includes new brake shoes, magnets, hardware etc.

Has anyone done this? As easy as it sounds?

Thanks,


----------



## Dman

I would assume that it would be more time consuming than difficult. I haven't done it yet but it's my next upgrade. The only reason I'm doing it is because these forward adjusting brake sound like a good piece of mind. http://store.lci1.com/products/axle-components/brake-assemblies  I keep meaning to back it up and hit the brakes in order for them to adjust but I never remember to do it. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Eastern Marine

1) Safely jack the trailer up and block
2) Remove wheels
3) cut the 2 magnet wires in a good position to splice back together
4) remove the bolts attaching the brake assy to the brake flange
5) install the new brake assy then steps 1 - 4 in reverse

You might want to consider the newer self adjusting brakes by Dexter


----------



## LEN

Yes just did two out of four on my trailer. My fault I have wet hubs ans I let them leak(another story on what NOT to do) Mine were $79 per wheel and as above off, on, adjust if needed, check operation. If it were not for the grease to clean I would say an hour of work and an hour of prep. Air or speed wrench is a real help. I did replace the bearings while I had it apart just CUZ for me if I didn't I would soon(my luck and only a couple xtra bucks).

LEN


----------



## krsmitty

Took off one of the drums Saturday and found several things...The brake shoes were ok, the bearings were almost dry and the D washer was warped in the center. I am assuming the people who worked on it last must have really tightened it down. They were suppose to have re-packed the bearings, but does not look like they did a very good job.

Several years back had the dealer look at the brakes. The Tech says that the magnet(s) was not working as well as they should on one or more of the wheels. They met minimum requirements, but would soon need replacing. I have had to crank up my brake controller to the max to get ok braking from the 5er. So, I am assuming they were right. 

Even though the brakes were ok, decided to go ahead and replace all four wheel assemblies. To replace the magnets and for piece of mind if anything else. Have to re-pack all the bearings anyway, so figured it is a good time to do it. RV is 5 years old...should be good for another 5.

Assemblies were $55 a piece with free shipping from etrailer.com. Should be here Wed or Thurs. I know what I will be doing this weekend. 

Thanks for everyone's replies.


----------



## krsmitty

Wheel assemblies installed, bearings repacked with new seals, installed new breakaway switch (old was bad), had battery door re-painted. All set for our trip next week.


----------



## Bill Bard

I have  2009 Palomino Pony and last year one of th ewheel brakes locked up somehow.  I was able to gain control of the trailer before any problems occured.  I'm trying to sell the trailer as my wife says I'm too senior to be using the thing.  OK... The first person who looked at it said brakes are a legal requirement in the US.  I'm in Canada and as far as i know they are not a requirement here but,  I'm looking for the wheel parts to refurbish the braking system.  even if I don't sell it I will replace the brakes.  Does any one know where I can get a set of wheel brakes for my trailer?
Regards,
Bill


----------

